

The Hazards of Google+  - EamonLeonard
https://img.skitch.com/20110701-qebn1b6ykcee3nj8tewk2chk3g.png

======
OnesimusUnbound
I wonder why Google didn't implement a delete option. Facebook has it.

~~~
abhigupta
There is a delete option. Similar to Facebook one.

------
narad
This causes lot more embarrassment. It's time for "Google+ Goggles"

